# anyone need a fishing buddy around freeport this week



## thardie1972 (Dec 6, 2010)

i can help with fuel and what ever else. would just like to get out


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

It's cold this week Brzzz brzzz brzzzz.... rather stay home stay warm and watch SB.


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

Where do you live?Why don't people ever answer the questions correctly,i don't understand?


----------



## thardie1972 (Dec 6, 2010)

*ready to fish*

off this week too, i live in lake jackson


----------

